# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kersen verkleinen risico op jicht

## FRANCOIS580

*Kersen verkleinen risico op jicht*

Krijg je regelmatig af te rekenen met pijnlijke, gezwollen en verhitte gewrichten? Dan is de kans groot dat jij als zovelen het slachtoffer bent van een pijnlijke jichtaanval. Deze aandoening komt veel meer voor dan je wel denkt. Zeker omdat het stellen van een juiste diagnose niet altijd gemakkelijk is. Met een aangepaste voeding kan jicht nochtans voorkomen worden of de frequentie en de ernst van de aanvallen gevoelig worden verzachten. Amerikaanse wetenschappers aan de Universiteit van Boston (VS) ontdekten dat nu ook kersen en kersensap daartoe in staat zijn. Dagelijks een handvol kersen naar binnen werken is voldoende om je risico op jicht te verkleinen. 

*Teveel urinezuur*
Heel wat landgenoten krijgen vroeg of laat te kampen met pijnlijke jichtaanvallen. Deze zijn erg pijnlijk en verstoren in belangrijke mate je levenskwaliteit. Jicht behoort tot de vele reumatische aandoeningen en wordt veroorzaakt door een teveel aan urinezuur in je bloed. Dit urinezuur ontstaat tijdens het afbraakproces van purine. Dit laatste is dan weer een afvalstof die ontstaat bij de afbraak van lichaamseigen eiwitten.

*Slecht werkende nieren*
Bij normaal functioneren van je nieren heeft dit urinezuur heeft geen enkele nadelige invloed op je gezondheid. Dat wordt uiteraard anders wanneer je nieren onvoldoende werken of het om de een of andere reden het volledig laten afweten. Het teveel aan urinezuur wordt immers door je nieren afgevoerd. Werken ze onvoldoende, dan wordt het urinezuur door je lichaam opgeslagen, met ernstige gewrichtsontstekingen tot gevolg.

*Goede preventie voorkomt jicht*
Nochtans kan een goede preventie je risico op jichtaanvallen gevoelig verkleinen. Een teveel aan urinezuur mag dan al hoofdoorzaak zijn van jicht, er zijn ook andere factoren waar je zelf heel wat kunt aan doen. Overgewicht, te weinig drinken, overdadig gebruik van alcohol, purinerijke voeding, acute infecties, koorts, belangrijk gewichtsverlies in korte tijd zonder aanwijsbare reden en het veelvuldig gebruik van vochtafdrijvende geneesmiddelen werken het ontstaan van jicht in de hand. Een vlugge en sluitende diagnose maakt dat jicht nochtans goed te behandelen is. Een goede preventie kan jicht zelfs voorkomen.

*Jicht dieet*
Een aangepast jicht- dieet hoofdzakelijk bestaande uit verse groenten en fruit en plantaardige voeding kan heel wat problemen voorkomen of verhelpen. In vele gevallen volstaat het zelfs dit jicht dieet gedurende vier weken per jaar te volgen. Vet, suiker en het drinken van alcohol zijn in dit jichtdieet verboden. Bier is een van de grootste boosdoeners. Naast alcohol bevat bier immers ook purine.
• *Purinerijke voeding:* vlees (vooral rood vlees), orgaanvlees (lever, hart, hersenen, zwezerik), vis (zeevruchten, ansjovis, haring en sardines, makreel, mosselen, kabeljauw en spiering), kip, eend, konijn, vleesextracten als vleesjus en vleestabletten, allerlei peulvruchten, linzen, asperges, bloemkool, sperziebonen, spinazie, gist en paddenstoelen, vetrijke voeding en dierlijke eiwitten zijn te mijden.
• *Purinerijke dranken:* vooral.../...

Lees verder...

----------

